# Natural Balance Or Canidae...Do They Seem To Help With Tear Stains?



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

We had thought about switching Bailey & Harley to Canidae after hearing such wonderful things about it. However, I have also heard great things about Natural Balance. I would love to know if anyone has noticed a change with tear stains and the use of either of these foods.

Thanks so much!!
Tammy


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

We use Natural Balance. I can't say specifically if her lack of tear staining is due to the food, but she doesn't seem to have any (or very minimal) staining. I did use Angel's Glow followed a few months later by a round of Tylan. Since the Tylan (10 day dose) the staining hasn't returned. During this time we also switched food from Nutro to Natural Balance.


----------



## BeautifulBailey (Feb 9, 2007)

> We use Natural Balance. I can't say specifically if her lack of tear staining is due to the food, but she doesn't seem to have any (or very minimal) staining. I did use Angel's Glow followed a few months later by a round of Tylan. Since the Tylan (10 day dose) the staining hasn't returned. During this time we also switched food from Nutro to Natural Balance.[/B]



Thank you for your response. We ordered Eye Envy last week so hopefully that and switching from their current food will help. Our Bichon/Maltese mix has some pretty bad tear stains. We plan to get a Maltese within a year so I would like to have this figured out before then. 

Thanks again!
Tammy


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=334366
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no luck with Eye Envy. I did, however, see immediate results using Angel's Glow and later Tylan. I also use Fresh Eyes (which is a human eye wash with boric acid) daily to clean my pup's face. That seems to control any tear staining.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> We had thought about switching Bailey & Harley to Canidae after hearing such wonderful things about it. However, I have also heard great things about Natural Balance. I would love to know if anyone has noticed a change with tear stains and the use of either of these foods.
> 
> Thanks so much!!
> Tammy[/B]



I use Royal Canin and have no tear stains here. My puppy Buddy had some staining when he was teething, but once he finished teething and off the puppy food and on to Royal Canin, the stains went away. I don't know if the food made a difference or not.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I have never tryed the Canidae but I've tryed a few NB formulas including the organic one, the ultra premium, venison and brown rice, & sweet potato and fish. Gizmo is a hardcore tearer, lol. And a picky eater at that and out of all of those, he LOVES the sweet potato and fish (as does Charlie but he'll eat just about anything so he's different) and I swearrrrrrrrrrrrrrr he has LITTLE to NO tearing since feeding him THAT formula. I got it because of a small convo we had here about the other formula's containing tomato juice/cranberry juice.. now I'm no expert nor do I know how to property read/examine ingredients but I got the sweet potato and fish cause it doesn't contain neither of those and like I said... I have NEVER seen Gizzy's eyes SO clear!.... well, hair.

If you note my picture below, that was BEFORE I started feeding them this. So yeah, he was pretty bad. 
I also have Angel eyes... bought it a little less than a year ago and tried it out a few times, never consistant because I'd forget but have you tried that out for your babies??


----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

I have never tried Natural Balance, but I have had Fendi on Canidae for a month, and her tear stains are getting lighter. Her tear stains were never bad though, and before I switched they were getting darker only because she is starting to (and still is) teething. It sounds to me, either which way you go, they're both really good choices!


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles was on Canidae his 1st year. His tear stain were only bad when teething.


----------

